# Beartrap spark arrestor



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Has anybody tried to make a beartrap spark arrestor?
Or have one of the old LGB ones that I could pick up tried to get it from lgboa and said they were out
Matt


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the latest Steam in the Garden( #97 ). There is a short description on page 33 of how one was built.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Cab Forward,
My dad built one out of brass for one of our LGB moguls. I will be able to take pictures of it this weekend when I am home. There was also a company that made kits too but they are long gone. I will try to post the pics or if that doesn't work, I can email them to you


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Josef 
Let me now about those pics. I will look for them thisweekend 
Matt


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

What are these worth ?

Norman


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Norman 
What do you mean how much the LGB one is worth? 
Matt


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you _really_ want one (this is kind of extreme) go and purchase one of the LGB C&S Forneys or Moguls on ebay and remove the spark arrestor. Then, put the engine back on ebay and sell it! If you time it right you can get a decent price and may even sell it for nearly what you paid for it! (That's how I acquired mine!)


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Steve 
That is a great idea but a little to extrem for know but if I cant get one or make one that looks good that might be what I have to do. 
I tried to call LGB and say that I had the Mogul and that it took a spill and the Bear trap broke they said they were out of them 
Thanks for the idea 
Matt


----------

